# UP's (and BNSF's) Feather River Problem



## Blackwolf (Jul 25, 2021)

Suffice to say, the only viable interstate rail line in Northern California is UP's Donner Pass route.

The famed Feather River Route is now severed. As is BNSF's Gateway Subdivision. The following video is of the Gateway Subdivision route... Immediately north of the Keddie Wye. It is unknown if the Keddie Wye itself remains intact, but odds are it is damaged or destroyed as well.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 25, 2021)

Blackwolf said:


> Suffice to say, the only viable interstate rail line in Northern California is UP's Donner Pass route.
> 
> The famed Feather River Route is now severed. As is BNSF's Gateway Subdivision. The following video is of the Gateway Subdivision route... Immediately north of the Keddie Wye. It is unknown if the Keddie Wye itself remains intact, but odds are it is damaged or destroyed as well.



 I wish that Amtrak ran through this Beautiful Area, but with the Fires getting worse all over the West, there's a good chance there won't be any West to East Rail soon, except via the Highline and the Southern Transcon, or Zig Zag Routing for Freight,which is not good News for America's Railroads.

Bustitutions and Cancellations are looking probable, with Major Delays being the Best Case Scenario for Amtrak.


----------

